# Water Jetter



## Rickster (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking to buy a jetter that will handle 4" to 6" going to do restraunt lines
dont have much of a budget ... What jetter psi gpm will i need.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Rickster said:


> Looking to buy a jetter that will handle 4" to 6" going to do restraunt lines
> dont have much of a budget ... What jetter psi gpm will i need.


An intro will help you with the advice you seek, there is a section for that.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rickster said:


> Looking to buy a jetter that will handle 4" to 6" going to do restraunt lines
> dont have much of a budget ... What jetter psi gpm will i need.


Awww, 666 beats me to it...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Rickster said:


> Looking to buy a jetter that will handle 4" to 6" going to do restraunt lines
> dont have much of a budget ... What jetter psi gpm will i need.


Depending on your budget this may work for you.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Awww, 666 beats me to it...


:thumbup: I'm on a speling and grammer tare two! :laughing:

Try me, I won't loose!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> :thumbup: I'm on a speling and grammer tare two! :laughing:
> 
> Try me, I won't loose!


 Laughing...


----------

